# Frage zu den Fläschchen



## Slei (20. März 2009)

Hi 
Ich stehe grad vor der Entscheidung welche Spezialisierung ich nehmen soll und mir ist da etwas nicht ganz klar...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Fläschchen auch als Elixier gelten und so die Chance besteht durch Elixierspezialisierung manchmal ein zweites herzustellen, oder geht das dann wirklich nur bei Elixieren?
Weil die Fläschchen gelten ja sowohl als Kampf*elixier* als auch als Wächter*elixier*....

Freue mich auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Slei


----------



## Traxda (20. März 2009)

Slei schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich stehe grad vor der Entscheidung welche Spezialisierung ich nehmen soll und mir ist da etwas nicht ganz klar...
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Fläschchen auch als Elixier gelten und so die Chance besteht durch Elixierspezialisierung manchmal ein zweites herzustellen, oder geht das dann wirklich nur bei Elixieren?
> ...



Ja, die Fläschchen gelten auch als Elixiere. Da kommen auch unter Umständen mehr Fläschchen ( ich hatte schon bis zu 4 Stück, bei einem hergestellten ) heraus, wenn du Meister der Elixiere bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slei (20. März 2009)

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Somit ist meine Entscheidung gefallen ^^


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (25. März 2009)

Hm, bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht wirklich Procc Luck dabei. Maximal 2 Extrafläschchen habe ich bisher bekommen. Habe letztens 12 Fläschchen am Stück hergestellt wo nicht ein Procc dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts irgendeine % Angabe wie oft was procct?


----------



## CharlySteven (25. März 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Hm, bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht wirklich Procc Luck dabei. Maximal 2 Extrafläschchen habe ich bisher bekommen. Habe letztens 12 Fläschchen am Stück hergestellt wo nicht ein Procc dabei war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


würde ich auch gerne wissen, bisher hab ich ca 20hergestellt... mein höchster proc war 2....


----------



## cM2003 (25. März 2009)

Aus den aktuellen Patchnotes:





> Professions Changes
> Alchemy
> All flasks recipes will now create 2 flasks for the same amount of ingredients but now last 1 hour instead of 2.


 Finds total fürn Hintern...


----------



## viehdieb (20. April 2009)

Ich hab gestern ein Fläschchen für den Obsi 25erraid genommen. Anstatt 1 Std hat das aber für 2 Std gehalten. Entweder hatte ich dusel, oder das ist allgemein noch verbuggt.


----------



## llviktorj (20. April 2009)

Bei alchies halten die fläschchen doppelt so lange
hatte gestern 6 auf einmal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traxda (20. April 2009)

viehdieb schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern ein Fläschchen für den Obsi 25erraid genommen. Anstatt 1 Std hat das aber für 2 Std gehalten. Entweder hatte ich dusel, oder das ist allgemein noch verbuggt.



Oder du bist Alchimist und hast Mixologie als passive Fähigkeit, dann hast du doppelte Nutzungsdauer + erhöhten Effekt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## viehdieb (22. April 2009)

Traxda schrieb:


> Oder du bist Alchimist und hast Mixologie als passive Fähigkeit, dann hast du doppelte Nutzungsdauer + erhöhten Effekt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silbahar (8. Mai 2009)

Hello,

bis jetzt hatte ich auch immer nur ein procc von 2 stück max. 
Doch heute die Sensation: ich bekam bei einem procc  10 (!!) Fläschchen. Das hat mich echt umgehau'n.

Keine Ahnung, wie das geregelt ist....

lg,
Silbahaar


----------



## Sch1llman (9. Mai 2009)

vorher gab es 1x bis 5x und jetzt 2x bis 10x. was´n daran so schwer zu verstehen, es hat sich gar nichts geändert^^


----------



## Aerv (9. Mai 2009)

Silbahar schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> bis jetzt hatte ich auch immer nur ein procc von 2 stück max.


seit 3.1 ist 2er kein progg mehr sondern ganz normal.


----------



## Vispi (9. Mai 2009)

Slei schrieb:


> Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das hast du gut gemacht und es bringt meiner Ansicht nach von allen spezis das meiste


----------



## The Eni (9. Mai 2009)

es gibt wächterelexier und was für eins noch


----------



## Anburak-G (9. Mai 2009)

kampfelixir


----------



## The Eni (10. Mai 2009)

und was ist der unterschied


----------



## Albra (10. Mai 2009)

du darfst nur ein wächter und ein kampfelixier trinken


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Mai 2009)

Aerv schrieb:


> seit 3.1 ist 2er kein progg mehr sondern ganz normal.


Genau, nur der Unterschied ist, dass sie nur noch die halbe Zeit wirken. Also für den Kräuterli 2 statt 4 Stunden und für diejenigen die den Beruf nicht haben 1 statt 2 Stunden. Also im Prinzip hat sich nichts geändert, sondern hat sogar Vorteile in den Inzen. 
Viele der Fläschchen gehen noch für fast genau so viel Gold weg, weil viele der Spieler das noch nicht wissen, ist das natürlich von Vorteil^^

Und Fläschchen gelten sowohl als Kampf- und Wächtereeixier. Aber das sollte wohl jeder selber sehen können, wenn er die Hinweistexte liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

